# Tracker rate/fixed rate to svr



## Lucyloo (18 Jan 2019)

Hi, my mortgage free download on a tracker & I moved to a fixed rate for 2 yes. However the fixed rate was tied into my mortgage moving to a SVR instead of back to the tracker. This was in 2007. The Bank are arguing that I was aware of the rate I would revert to after the fixed rate expired & they were not offering a tracker as a default rate. 

The Bank is Ulster Bank. I think it was quite underhanded of them & a way to get the tracker from people.

They issued me a FRl & I intend on appealing to the FSPO.

Does anyone have any experience with this issue or advice on my appeal?


----------



## peteb (18 Jan 2019)

You aren't appealing to the FSPO.  you are asking them to review your situation.  Check out the key post I wrote on this before.  Have a search. there is lots of info on this on the site.


----------



## Lucyloo (18 Jan 2019)

I'm asking the FSPO to review the Banks decision. Thanks I'll look at the key posts, I think they seem to date to 2014 - not sure if there is anything more up to date on recent decisions etc?


----------

